# Scanner Canon Lide 200 zeigt schwarzen Balken

## musv

Guten Spätabend, 

nach langer Zeit hab ich heute mal wieder meinen Scanner benutzt. Das Teil scannte bisher immer tadellos. Und heute auf einmal bekomm ich zuverlässig einen Balken in der Mitte der Seite angezeigt. Beim Buntscan ist der Balken grün, bei Schwarzweißscan schwarz. Das sieht nicht schön aus. 

Jetzt könnte der Scanner kaputt sein, aber:

https://www.linuxmintusers.de/index.php?topic=34752.0

https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/canon-lide-100-liefert-schwarze-balken-mitten-/

Letzterer hat das Teil mit einem alten Macbook ohne Streifen bedienen können. Deshalb glaub ich nicht so recht an einen plötzlichen Hardwareschadens meines Scanners.

Wurde da vielleicht was kaputtoptimiert in einem der letzten Updates?

Sane-Treiber ist genesys.

----------

## l3u

Hast du beide momentan in Portage verfügbaren sane-backends probiert? Als fleißiger Linuxer könntest du natürlich jetzt alle alten SANE-Versionen ausprobieren, und rausfinden, ab welcher Version das Problem besteht. Und dann einen Bugreport schreiben ;-) Weil scheinbar ist es ja kein Hardwaredefekt. Hast du einen Alternativrechner zum Ausschluss eines Hardwaredefekts? Aber die genannten Posts beschreiben ja exakt das Problem und schildern ja auch, dass es mit anderen Betriebssystemen keine Probleme gibt …

Ich hab seit 100 Jahren einen LiDE 25, der überhaupt keine Probleme macht. Aber das muss ja nix heißen, dass der Name ähnlich klingt …

----------

## musv

http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/doc/libsane/supported.html#Z-CANON

Der Lide 25 verwendet den Plustek-Treiber, der Lide 200 den genesys. 

Danke für den kleinen benötigten Tritt ins Hinterteil. Hab da mal was zusammengebastelt:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/635348

----------

## l3u

 *musv wrote:*   

> Danke für den kleinen benötigten Tritt ins Hinterteil.

 

Aber gerne doch :-D

Ich würd so weit gehen, den Bug Upstream zu melden. Ich denke nicht, dass das ein Gentoo-spezifisches Problem ist.

----------

## musv

Grad probiert und daran gescheitert, mir dort ein Konto zu erstellen. Der Activation-Link kommt noch per E-Mail reingeflattert. Versucht man sich dort zu verifizieren, knallt einem die Fehlermeldung um die Ohren:

 *Quote:*   

> Could not get user

 

Hab mich bei der Mailing-Liste angemeldet und dort das Problem gepostet: 

https://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/sane-devel/2017-October/035705.html

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

1.0.27 scheint noch ein paar mehr Änderungen erfahren zu haben seit 1.0.25 als erwartet. Ich nutze meinen Lide 220 im Netzwerk auch mit Windows Rechnern auf denen SaneTWAIN installiert ist. Seit 1.0.27 stürzt der ScanImage Client beim Erkennen der angeschlossenen/freigegebenen Geräte ab. Mit 1.0.25 funktioniert es problemfrei.

MfG. Stefan

----------

